# DeadeyeDave's X-mas Present!!!



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Next year I will be in the gigging business!!! Today, I picked up a 12 ft. V-hull boat. Its Great!!! This, with my bonedry waders, I'll be the favorite to will next years grub/gig challenge. I need a 15 horse motor and a trailer.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Good luck with the new boat! with it being a V bottom its gonna draw more water then a flat bottom though.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Sounds Like Fun!! Be sure to post pics of the transformation of your giggin machine!!


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

if you need help with building anything for it i'd be glad to lend a hand... need to get out and build something !!!!


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks NavySnooker but I'm not going to to much to it. I'm going to put a 15 on the back and get a trailer. As for flounder lights, not sure what kind of set up I'm going to use. Any suggestions anybody?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *deadeyedave (12/3/2008)*Any suggestions anybody?


There was a thread on here a while back where everyone was showing their rigs. Let me see if I can find it for you. A few for your reading pleasure.

http://fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Topic1443-18-1.aspx?Highlight=setup

http://fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Topic5619-18-1.aspx?Highlight=setup

http://fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Topic157547-18-1.aspx?Highlight=setup

http://fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Topic72796-18-1.aspx?Highlight=setup


----------



## P8NTMIKE (Mar 31, 2008)

*I'LL TAKE A BOAT FOR CHRISTMAS. IF I ASKED FOR A BOAT FOR CHRISTMAS IT WOULD COME FROM TOYS R US. *


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *P8NTMIKE (12/3/2008)**I'LL TAKE A BOAT FOR CHRISTMAS. IF I ASKED FOR A BOAT FOR CHRISTMAS IT WOULD COME FROM TOYS R US. *


now thats funny! and also...Welcome to the forum! :letsdrink


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey DeadEye....Congrats on the boat....try to get a pic up of it so we get an idea of a setup. I prefer the bow mounted lights for the places i go...them underwater ones seem to hit bottom and rocks too much. With above i seem to be able to see alot farther in the shallows. Underwater probably good for water thats not too clear. I can make you a setup like mine if you like...you seen it...you know it will light up half the pass  With a little boat like that...stick with Batteries instead of a gen.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep Yep Finz! We will figure something out. I do like your idea about keeping the lights above water. Right now I need the motor so I can hit some lights back in the bayou for specks, reds. Its just a little 12ft aluminum V but its perfect for what I do. I'll be in touch.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

> *P8NTMIKE (12/3/2008)**I'LL TAKE A BOAT FOR CHRISTMAS. IF I ASKED FOR A BOAT FOR CHRISTMAS IT WOULD COME FROM TOYS R US. *


Wish it was a gift. I bought itfor myself, so its a present from me.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I got a green Igloo cooler with a broken lid I will donate. They are lucky.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Cool DFA thanks!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a boat trailer for sale in the flea market section(it's the one under the jonboat, but I can sell seperate)may be just what you need.

http://orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic224534-46-1.aspx


----------

